# Rainbird R-Van side strip w/regular R-van



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Good afternoon all. I am getting ready to pull the trigger on the R-van sprinkler nozzles for my front yard as a test area. We have been having windy days constantly and there is a ton of drift/waste. My front yard has 6 regular pop up heads 4x90* and 2 180*. Also on this zone are 5 pop-up heads for the 5' x 45' strip going down the side of my house. Reading reviews online, it seems like the side-strip Rvans don't perform as well as the regular Rvans. Is this the case? Should I keep my regular strip pop-up heads and turn the volume down to try to match the water output of the regular Rvans?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I prefer to run nozzles wide open and buying the correct pattern for my needs. I've found this is the most reliable way for consistent watering.


----------



## frostyshake (Jan 3, 2021)

I assume that your 5 heads are evenly spaced on one side of the strip. That means they're spaced about 11 ft apart. To get head to head coverage with circular RVANs you are going to need 11 ft radius which means you'll be watering beyond your strip of lawn. Is there anything in that area that shouldn't be watered? Are you ok wasting that water?

I have a few strip RVANs. They don't work that great, but they do work. I'd say just use the strip RVANs and order a few extra for when they start acting up.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

frostyshake said:


> I assume that your 5 heads are evenly spaced on one side of the strip. That means they're spaced about 11 ft apart. To get head to head coverage with circular RVANs you are going to need 11 ft radius which means you'll be watering beyond your strip of lawn. Is there anything in that area that shouldn't be watered? Are you ok wasting that water?
> 
> I have a few strip RVANs. They don't work that great, but they do work. I'd say just use the strip RVANs and order a few extra for when they start acting up.


 They would actually be 7.5 ft apart on a 45 ft span; if in fact evenly spaced.


----------



## frostyshake (Jan 3, 2021)

Austinite said:


> frostyshake said:
> 
> 
> > I assume that your 5 heads are evenly spaced on one side of the strip. That means they're spaced about 11 ft apart. To get head to head coverage with circular RVANs you are going to need 11 ft radius which means you'll be watering beyond your strip of lawn. Is there anything in that area that shouldn't be watered? Are you ok wasting that water?
> ...


I guess that is a possibility, but a well designed system would have head to head coverage everywhere. That would put a head in each of two corners and three along the 45 ft side.

Either way the circular RVANs would need to overspray to water the whole strip.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

frostyshake said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > frostyshake said:
> ...


lol. Its not a possibility if the assumption is evenly spread. There's only one result to the math and that is 7.5 ft. Anyway, I am getting off topic really. Sorry.


----------

